# Windrose by Laguna Yachts, info?



## Cavin (May 8, 2001)

I have found a 25'' Windrose that has not been used for many years and could probably pick it up very cheap. Does anyone have experience or info on this boat?


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Iused to sail on a windrose in southern cal. seemed like a stable vessel tho we were only weekend racing on the central valley lakes we even won a few races. if the price is right i don''t think you could go wrong there is always a market for entry level boats and who knows you could start a trend. good luck and fair winds


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

We have a Windrise 25'' we have owned for 4 years and it is a very nice boat. We have set ours up more like a cruiser than a daysailor. Because we spend three weeks every Fall Gunkholing around Puget Sound, for two people it is very comfortable.

Norm


----------



## PappyB (Jan 3, 2009)

I just bought a 25 Windrose out of a hedge row. Sat 12 years. Dirty is the biggest issue. has a broken forestay. Anybody got the spec or could measure their's for me. I have to make one but the broken piece is missing. Also needs a rudder (missing) if anyone has a line on that... Thx


----------



## jhicksusna (Aug 8, 2009)

*Windrose 22*

I have a Windrose 22 (1977) and like it. It sails well in wind up to 20 kts but needs a reef in anything stronger. I only use it as a day sailer since comfort facilities consist of a port-a-potty.

John


----------



## AnaJu (Aug 14, 2009)

thanks for the info.


----------

